
24 Hours with TypeScript - asplake
https://hueniverse.com/24-hours-with-typescript-638485d61c87
======
abacadaba
Thank you! Drives me insane when people go through all the work to create
amazing tools and then don't bother to document them. A few incomplete
examples is not a specification! (And side note not specific to ts, if there's
anything in your examples that aren't blatantly obvious to a noob, don't make
me duckduckgo it!)

Have had similar experience trying to type some existing code. What
documentation there was for it was at the very least missing some key pieces.
In the end the only way I was able to get by was by looking for packages that
has similar structure on definitely typed to use as templates, and asking for
help.

Edit: from tsdoc "What's next: Write up an initial draft of the TSDoc spec
document, which outlines the proposed standard"

ok fair enough

------
preommr
> Third, I do not buy the premise that types will make my code better. I have
> worked with strongly typed languages in the past, and I consider my
> JavaScript code today to be better.

hmmmm....

Also, this is less about programming in typescript and more about setting up a
project in typescript along with things like type definition files which can
be a hit or miss. Also the documentation on typescript could be a lot better.
I don't think there's even an official reference, just a guide like thing.

